# Patagonia Capilene 30% Off Thru Sept 30



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

We're moving into cooler weather, so it's the perfect time to stock up on those base layers. Because we all know that when it gets cold, we don't stop playing outside, we just have to stock up on more gear! (Winter's too long to stop these addictions...)

We're extending a special sale to some of our online buddies - 30% off ALL Patagonia Capilene in the entire store. Enter coupon code CAP30 at checkout. Deal ends at midnight Sept 30th. 

Happy shopping friends!
-Lauren @ NOC


----------

